
The New World of Gallium Nitride - peter_d_sherman
https://hackaday.com/2019/05/14/the-amazing-new-world-of-gallium-nitride/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"In research funded by NASA’s Hot Operating Temperature Technology (HOTTech)
program, P-N junctions fabricated out of gallium nitride were found to operate
very well at temperatures of 500 °C."

...And you thought your Pentium 4 ran hot...<g>

